# joy ride



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_ODD_HEARSE_STOLEN?SITE=MOSTP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, at least it was good to hear that "the corpse was unharmed"...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder when they realized there was a body in there with them?


----------

